# Guess the Score Friday Nov. 25 vs Hawks



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

<center>























*Indiana Pacers (7-3) - Atlanta Hawks (1-9)*

*Time*: 8:00 Eastern
*Venue*: Conseco Fieldhouse
*TV*: FSNM
*Radio*: WIBC 1070










*Probable Starting Lineup*:





































Jamaal Tinsley | Stephen Jackson | Ron Artest | Jermaine O'Neal | Scot Pollard

*Key Reserves:*























Austin Croshere | Freddie Jones | Sarunas Jasikevicius











*Probable Starting Lineup:*





































Tyronn Lue | Joe Johnson | Josh Smith | Al Harrington | Zaza Pachulia

*Key Reserves:*























Marvin Williams | Josh Childress | Salim Stoudamire

*Indiana Pacers**
Home: 5-1
Road: 2-2
Overall: 7-3

Atlanta Hawks
Home: 1-3
Road: 0-6 
Overall: 1-9*








*Who's Hot?*







</center>








- 22.5 ppg in last 2 games








- 21.5 ppg in the last 4 games 



*Injury Report*

Pacers- 








- Knee 







- Achilles 

Hawks- 


<center>*Pacers Fan's Key Matchup*:

Al Harrington vs Jermaine O'Neal/Ron Artest

Al Harrington is the big question mark in this game. With him playing Power Foward, Ron Artest should also see a majority of his minutes there. This way we can counter Atlanta's small team, putting Jermaine at Center on Zaza Pachulia. If Harrington has a big game, which he'll try to, Atlanta has a shot at winning this game. The Pacers are on a 3 game winning streak, so it's about time to lose to one of the worst teams in the league. Atlanta just won their first game of the season, so their confidence should be higher than a normal game against Indy. We'll probably have a nice 3rd quarter choking, but hopefully still win.

Pacers 98
Hawks 94


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers win against the 'good' team and play bad against the 'bad' teams.

We still win 

99-85 Pacers


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

dont have a let down pacers, i've seen it too often 

pacers 106
hawks 93


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers- 98
Hawks- 89

If the game was in Atlanta, I would have been able to go to it.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Pacers: 97
Hawks: 87


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Ron Artest out for tonight with a wrist contusion. Danny Granger should see a lot of playing time.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Ron Artest out for tonight with a wrist contusion. Danny Granger should see a lot of playing time.


I was wondering why he didn't start.

Is it a bad injury?


----------



## mauzer (Jun 7, 2005)

Al crowd is cheering when Saras is coming. Nice move by Rick to sit pouting primadona on bench.


----------



## mauzer (Jun 7, 2005)

My bad. Primadona and Saras are on the court at same time.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacersthebest said:


> I was wondering why he didn't start.
> 
> Is it a bad injury?


He's going to have an MRI on it soon, so nothing is really known.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

mauzer said:


> My bad. Primadona and Saras are on the court at same time.


Can't you show a little more respect for Tinsley?


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> He's going to have an MRI on it soon, so nothing is really known.


Well he played through it fine last night, so hopefully it's not too big of a deal. At least for the time being, Granger will get more minutes.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

mauzer said:


> My bad. Primadona and Saras are on the court at same time.


Watch the name-calling with Tinsley. That kind of baiting will earn you a suspension soon. When you want to bash him, at least point out a flaw in his game.

Example: Good move by Carlisle to put Saras in the game for Tinsley. He's a much better shooter.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Offensive boards are killing us.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Bah. John Edwards dominated Indy near the end of the first quarter. John Edwards?


----------



## mauzer (Jun 7, 2005)

I laughed couple minutes after A. Johnson play . LOL


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Bah. John Edwards dominated Indy near the end of the first quarter. John Edwards?



John Edwards.







Yikes.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

John Edwards dunked on us, scoring again. Man.


26-17, Atlanta. 


Breakdown?


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Don't we miss Edwards :laugh:


----------



## mauzer (Jun 7, 2005)

Saras !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana:


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

So that's like 8 fouls called in 30 seconds.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Glad to see JO hustling, we need him to be hungry always. That was a nice tip-in, and a nice 21 footer.


12 points, 5 boards, 4 blocks, 2 assists

Not bad


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

36-33 at the half, freddie misses the three.

Certainly could be much worse off right now, that was a good little comeback.

Still though, we are on pace to score 66...that won't get it done...not even against the Hawks.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Jermaine shooting perfect from the floor and the line this quarter with 8 points in the third so far.

Freddie with another dunk, Croshere with a pair of Free Throws.



AND THEN, we let up a 20 footer by Williams, and we hack Childress on his shot. 

Atlanta is up 53-51 with a free throw coming and 2:56 left in the third.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Jermaine finished with 12 in the third, but we didn't close out the quarter very well.

57-56 at the end of the third, Atlanta up by one.

Come on boys, let's get this done now...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Saras puts us ahead by two!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Do we ever have layup practice?


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Saras hits a big 3, this is what I was talking about last night...I want to see him do it in close games.

Harrington with a layup.

We've let up 20 offensive boards...pathetic...come on Foster, get back soon man.

Dunk by Childress, layup by Croshere, dunk by Childress. Defense?

Nobody on either team can hit a layup...

63-61, Atlanta up by 2 with 8:57 left.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Nice pass from Tinsley to Jermaine for the jumper.

67-65 Pacers with 7 minutes left in the game.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Tinsley with a 15 footer to tie the game, Harrington with a shot of his own, puts Atlanta back up by 2.

Croshere ties it again with a layup.

JO with a nice board, then hits a 17 footer to put us up by 2.

Joe Johnson ties it with a shot, Tinsley answers and puts us back up 2 with a 6 foot runner.

Shooting foul on Saras, Stoudamire makes 1 of 2.

Pacers 69
Hawks 68

6:11 left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

22-10 on the offensive boards.

19-9 on 2nd chance points.

:sigh:


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Stoudamire hits the second FT, Tie game.

5:35 left, ATL time out


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> 22-10 on the offensive boards.
> 
> 19-9 on 2nd chance points.
> 
> :sigh:



= Pathetic.

= Come back SOON Foster!


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Tinsley hits and gets fouled and hits the FT, putting us up 3....THANK YOU


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Saras for 3!

75-71 Pacers with under 5 minutes remaining.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Harrington hits a nice jumper and brings it back to within 1.

Saras with another 3!! Back up by 4!!

Granger with the shooting foul on Childress who hits both.

75-73

Saras misses, offensive foul on zaza.

4:09 left


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Zaza ties it 75-75

Tinsley misses, JO with the offensive board and tips it in.

Jack with a shooting foul. Childress hits both.

JO Slams it home!!!

79-77 with 2:47 left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Great acting job by Jermaine to foul out Pachulia. It shows what Reggie has done for us the past few years.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Joe Johnson misses a jumper, JO misses a jumper, Salim Stoudamire with a layup via goaltending by JO.

Tie Game, 79-79

Zaza fouls out. Shooting Foul on Salim. Saras hits the first, hits the second.

81-79 Pacers with 2:00 left


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Harrington goes one on one with Jermaine. Both players really cared about that matchup. Joe Johnson hits a 3, even though he's been cold all night. ****.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

****! Joe Johnson hits a 3. Atlanta up by 1 with 1:09 left....PLEASE do not blow this guys.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Saras misses a three...like I was talking about last night...hit those for me Runy!! Childress with the board, Hawks go up by 3 thanks to Harrington's 14 footer.

Damn.

36.3 secs left.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Saras misses the 3! ****! Right when we needed it. Harrington then hits a jumper.

84-81 Atlanta with 36 seconds left. Bad rebounding, bad free throws, bad lay-ups. The basics killed us.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> The basics killed us.



As seems to be the norm.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley misses both FT's, and Jermaine and Tinsley both fumble the rebound. Harrington dunks.

86-82 Hawks with 13 seconds left.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jackson hits a 3 to cut it to one, and Jermaine fouls Harrington.

86-85 Hawks with 9.7 seconds left.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Lue misses the 1st! No timeouts remaining. He misses the 2nd, but the rebound is tipped to Joe Johnson. JJ makes the first, misses the 2nd, and Saras misses the game winner. What a clutch player.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Saras misses another 3. Game over. This is exactly what I said last night, let me see you hit them when they count.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Tinsley should have just taken it to the rack.


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Well, even good shooters have shots go in and out. This game should have been a blowout. This is what happens when you screw around with inferrior teams. There is no sense of urgency on this team. We think that we can just coast to the playoffs and win. Well, if we get the 5th seed, and that's where we are headed, we might not last more than a round. We need Ron to play on Sunday and we desperately need Foster back. He is the most underrated player on our team. man, do we miss "the Fiesty One".


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

bah typical. why reggie picked detriot i can understand. we cannot be considered a serious contender if we keep having these kind of letdowns. it is ridiculous that we beat teams like mia and cavs and then lose to bobcats and hawks. we need to give 110% against EVERY team we play, no wins come easily in the nba.


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

Pacers Fan said:


> Lue misses the 1st! No timeouts remaining. He misses the 2nd, but the rebound is tipped to Joe Johnson. JJ makes the first, misses the 2nd, and Saras misses the game winner. What a clutch player.





StephenJackson said:


> Saras misses another 3. Game over. This is exactly what I said last night, let me see you hit them when they count.


Pacers fans  want their own player to miss shot (and that meant winning/tieing game) just to prove their point in discussion. Great fans I must say


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Zalgirinis said:


> Pacers fans  want their own player to miss shot (and that meant winning/tieing game) just to prove their point in discussion. Great fans I must say


What? Of course I wanted him to make the shot. Why wouldn't I want him to win a game for us? My point was that he missed two very good looks at 3-pointers which would've easily won us the game, when everyone's been hyping him as such a clutch player. I still really like him as a backup and bringing him in for long stretches in the late 3rd/early 4th to help bring us back or extend a lead.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Zalgirinis said:


> Pacers fans  want their own player to miss shot (and that meant winning/tieing game) just to prove their point in discussion. Great fans I must say



Don't hit us with that. We are both fans of Saras. But people keep claiming how clutch he is. I was talking last night after he hit 5/6 threes about how I wanted to see him do it when it matters, not when we're up by 20. We don't want Saras to fail, we want him to prosper.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Yeah, I am much more comfortable with Artest or Jackson taking a final shot than Jasikeviscius at this moment, even though I saw what he did in the Olympics. Maybe he's not as clutch from a further three point line.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Final Score- 87-85 Hawks

Pacers Fan- 20, but DQ'd
Pacersthebest- 16, but DQ'd
Indystarza- 27, but DQ'd
Larry Legend- 15, but DQ'd
PacersguyUSA- 12, but DQ'd

Winner- PacersguyUSA


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Was it underestimating the Hawks or not? Could Artest play just like against the Cavs or was it 'only' a Hawks game what could easily be a win?

Wins against some good team, Miami twice, Houston and Cavs. And loose against the Hawks, Bobcats, 76'ers and olso the Bucks.

I ain't happy with these kind of things


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

So much for having a depth bench... 

Croshere looks like he's the only one who didn't force anything last night, and Jack, do you ever stop shooting?


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

Sarunas IS clutch... he just missed it last night... Reggie missed some too.

I love this guy... and I believe he may be the most popular Pacer for fans at the arena... I was hearing cheers for him unlike any other player got. The fans at Conseco loved him last night... and they will prolly continue to... the guy plays with so much heart and emotion... it's hard not to!

P.S. - My girlfriend officially named Sarunas her new fav Pacer last night. :biggrin: She has not had one since Al left.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

jermaine7fan said:


> Sarunas IS clutch... he just missed it last night... Reggie missed some too.


Actually, he missed two shots: One that would've won the game, and one that would've put us up by 7 late in the game. They were both very good looks, also. I do remember him holding his knee after jumping on one possession, so it could be that his hurt knee threw his shot off. I'm used to almost everything he shoots going in.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I don't like the move Rick made taking Croshere out an putting O'neal in on the Hawk's free throw at the end. Croshere was absolutely owning the boards that night, and when he was taken out the Hawks got the rebound. Just look at the next free throws, when the Hawk missed, Croshere got it the board.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Actually, he missed two shots: One that would've won the game, and one that would've put us up by 7 late in the game. They were both very good looks, also. I do remember him holding his knee after jumping on one possession, so it could be that his hurt knee threw his shot off. I'm used to almost everything he shoots going in.


He will get us some clutch game winners this year... no doubt about it! He is starting to look more comfy out there... don't you think?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

PacersguyUSA said:


> I don't like the move Rick made taking Croshere out an putting O'neal in on the Hawk's free throw at the end. Croshere was absolutely owning the boards that night, and when he was taken out the Hawks got the rebound. Just look at the next free throws, when the Hawk missed, Croshere got it the board.


Jermaine has a habit of batting the ball with one hand rather than actually grabbing the rebound. He does draw some loose ball fouls because of this, but it was one of the things that cost us the game. Where was Pollard?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

jermaine7fan said:


> He will get us some clutch game winners this year... no doubt about it! He is starting to look more comfy out there... don't you think?


No. He might be if a few certain teammates would pass him the ball. He looks nervous often out there, scared that he'll get yelled at if he makes a mistake. It's ironic, though, since he was supposed to be the hothead yelling at everyone, instead of scared of being yelled at and not being passed the ball.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

PacersguyUSA said:


> I don't like the move Rick made taking Croshere out an putting O'neal in on the Hawk's free throw at the end. Croshere was absolutely owning the boards that night, and when he was taken out the Hawks got the rebound. Just look at the next free throws, when the Hawk missed, Croshere got it the board.


Actually I think he should have put Jermaine and Croshere out there Instead of Jackson. Jackson played sluggish and couldn't stop Childress from getting an Offensive rebound all night.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> No. He might be if a few certain teammates would pass him the ball. He looks nervous often out there, scared that he'll get yelled at if he makes a mistake. It's ironic, though, since he was supposed to be the hothead yelling at everyone, instead of scared of being yelled at and not being passed the ball.


I hadn't noticed this.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

jermaine7fan said:


> I hadn't noticed this.


I thought it had seemed that way too exspecially between him and Tinsley, but tonight exspecially after he threw that nice outlet pass to Tinsley wich resulted in a lay-up that the rest of his team seemed to have more respect and confidence in him. I think once he gets more comfortable with the team and the team gets more comforatble with him you will see him hitting more clutch shots.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

rock747 said:


> I think once he gets more comfortable with the team and the team gets more comforatble with him you will see him hitting more clutch shots.


Good observation.


----------

